# Michael Jackson Skidder Dancing in The Precipitation



## slowp (Dec 16, 2009)

Logging in a parking lot can be fun. The operator of the skidder is at least 90 years old and still logging. A true PNW character.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AiYVf7EFtaw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AiYVf7EFtaw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## captainsteep (Dec 16, 2009)

nice one slowp kinda looks like the day i had on the ice today


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 16, 2009)

I just invented Sympathy cussing watching that.LOL!

Though I suspect the old timer was cool as can be the whole time, that sorta thing drives me grumpy just lookin' at it. 

Great Vid P!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like some fun! Thanks for the video!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 16, 2009)

Slowp you never dissapoint, the title is usually exactly what the video is like. I laughed when I saw the skidder do that, it looks exactly what a skidder would looklike moon walking.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 16, 2009)

Wellllll...he got the log. It looks like he wasn't going to give up...tire tread, bull line, and finals be damned.


----------



## slowp (Dec 16, 2009)

Probably at least 70 years of experience on that machine. He has added an extra step, a piece of wood on a chain to make getting up and down easier.


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 16, 2009)

it just erks a guy to unhook a choke before the road,i understand the feeling


----------



## bitzer (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't they make parking lot studs? Ha. That old guy is livin the sweet life! No one does that that long and doesn't love it.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Dec 16, 2009)

He needs some iron on them tires


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 16, 2009)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesawer (Dec 17, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Wellllll...he got the log. It looks like he wasn't going to give up...tire tread, bull line, and finals be damned.





Lol he might be 90 with 70 years of experience. But there is one thing I learned in the first week of operating a skidder that he doesn't know yet. 
I learned it after I stuck my teeth through my lower lip and my hard hat flew out one door and my glasses the other.
But then again it is very possible that he has forgot more than I have ever known. Maybe the stumps and roots and bigga head rocks will be kind to him.


----------



## Greystoke (Dec 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> Probably at least 70 years of experience on that machine. He has added an extra step, a piece of wood on a chain to make getting up and down easier.



Gotta tip yer hat to that old boy! 90 years old...awesome! Reminds me of old Maynard Johnson, an old boy that Fell Timber with my Dad in Colorado...He was 76, and ran a screaming 266 husky. Took lots of naps to and from work, but he was a character! An old swede with a big chainsaw scar across his face.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 17, 2009)

Dang it!
The video is just a blank white rectangle on my end. I'll have to check it later, I'd like to see it.

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 20, 2009)

haha yeah you would probably like it,the skidder is very similiar to your rig,and the sliding bit i was cracking up because it looked just like me the other day winching those good size chunks out of the park


----------



## redprospector (Dec 20, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> haha yeah you would probably like it,the skidder is very similiar to your rig,and the sliding bit i was cracking up because it looked just like me the other day winching those good size chunks out of the park



Ok, that means I've gotta figure this out, because our fun in the park was a total fiasco. 

Anybody know why I can't view videos on this site? I can everywhere else. Am I being punished or something? 

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 21, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Ok, that means I've gotta figure this out, because our fun in the park was a total fiasco.
> 
> Anybody know why I can't view videos on this site? I can everywhere else. Am I being punished or something?
> 
> Andy



i dunno andy?the video was uploaded via youtube,you should be able to see them if you have watched videos in the past on that computer


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Why was he running with the blade down? I knew a swamp logger in NY that had spikes on the bottom of his blade so he could sink those into the ice when winching, but that guy in the video was running his blade pretty low which was not going to help his situation.

And the other poster is right, he needs some bearpaws on those tires.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 21, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> haha yeah you would probably like it,the skidder is very similiar to your rig,and the sliding bit i was cracking up because it looked just like me the other day winching those good size chunks out of the park



Hahahaha. Ok, I got to watch it on another computer. Yep, looked a lot like what we were doing. I did a little "moon walking" on the 440 pulling blow down from around that repeter tower. 
440's are good little skidders, their just a little short in the middle for some stuff.

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 21, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Hahahaha. Ok, I got to watch it on another computer. Yep, looked a lot like what we were doing. I did a little "moon walking" on the 440 pulling blow down from around that repeter tower.
> 440's are good little skidders, their just a little short in the middle for some stuff.
> 
> Andy



yeah i really like it,that 4 foot snow berm on the side of the road provided a great tire chock,a couple of those bigger chunks i felt the front end start to lift,but the winch never waivered,how many feet you got on that spool?that sure was nice


----------



## redprospector (Dec 21, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> yeah i really like it,that 4 foot snow berm on the side of the road provided a great tire chock,a couple of those bigger chunks i felt the front end start to lift,but the winch never waivered,how many feet you got on that spool?that sure was nice



I've got 100' on her. It's a little much to keep up with sometimes, but it sure comes in handy in residential logging. 

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Dec 21, 2009)

redprospector said:


> I've got 100' on her. It's a little much to keep up with sometimes, but it sure comes in handy in residential logging.
> 
> Andy



haha,yeah i dont think we will be doing any logging in zenith park in the near future,but to get to buck them big monsters up and skid em out in the middle of town was a treat for me!hope we pissed off many a greenie!


----------



## slowp (Dec 21, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Why was he running with the blade down? I knew a swamp logger in NY that had spikes on the bottom of his blade so he could sink those into the ice when winching, but that guy in the video was running his blade pretty low which was not going to help his situation.
> 
> And the other poster is right, he needs some bearpaws on those tires.



Because he apparently likes to. He was shoving the bark and slash around a bit.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 21, 2009)

slowp said:


> Because he apparently likes to. He was shoving the bark and slash around a bit.



I do not have a lot of seat time in a skidder but I did learn REAL quick that a low flying blade is a BAD thing with high flying stumps. 

I learned that skidders can get going nice and quick but a low blade hitting a stump will stop them pretty much dead in their tracks. Trees have the same effect too when the driver is not watching where he is going. 

When I win the Lottery I am going to get me a nice old JD440 and get it all refurbed just so I can play with it.


----------



## slowp (Dec 22, 2009)

There are no stumps to worry about in a *paved* parking lot. There's a bit of a problem with extreme ground compaction which slows down tree growth in a *paved* parking lot.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 22, 2009)

slowp said:


> There are no stumps to worry about in a *paved* parking lot.



I saw the word parking lot in the title of the video but I assumed it was just a misprint. You folks park in some strange places. Is that a Walmart parking lot?


----------



## joesawer (Dec 23, 2009)

slowp said:


> There are no stumps to worry about in a *paved* parking lot. There's a bit of a problem with extreme ground compaction which slows down tree growth in a *paved* parking lot.



Lol, I thought you where calling it a parking lot because it was flat. I guess he wont bust his face hitting a stump there. And a stick under your tire would sure break your traction on wet pavement.


----------



## mercer_me (Dec 30, 2009)

Why don't you use tire chains?


----------



## slowp (Dec 30, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> Why don't you use tire chains?



Who?


----------



## mercer_me (Dec 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> Who?



Sorry, I thought you owned the skidder.


----------



## slowp (Dec 30, 2009)

Nope. Why put chains on? He only slid a bit, most of the time he pulled the logs right across *the paved parking lot*. Chains might have torn things up a bit.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> Nope. Why put chains on? He only slid a bit, most of the time he pulled the logs right across *the paved parking lot*. Chains might have torn things up a bit.



Did he put the logs on one of those small trilers?


----------



## slowp (Dec 31, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Did he put the logs on one of those small trilers?



They hired a self loader regular truck. It got two loads. The faller had a 1970? something International. Looked like something they'd have on that show where the mules logged. I told him he needed one of those side mounted flippy up throw the logs on loader things. He thought it might make loading too much fun. They parked the International to the side of the big truck and got a load on it using the big truck loader. I did not have to demonstrate the stapling of the load ticket again. They were quick learners.


----------



## slowp (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's the loading in progress. Drink some coffee to prevent sleeping.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qBUSc1h6uro&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qBUSc1h6uro&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

